# Auto glym or auto finesse



## Simonbuffty (Jul 27, 2014)

Been using auto glym super resin polish as a base ready for glaze then sealant/wax, I'm starting to run out was thinking of getting auto finesse triple as a replacement what are people's thoughts? Am going to order there polishing kit as I've got my wife's smart car to correct many thanks for any input


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I prefer tripple to srp

A lot less dusty and I find the results better as well as easier removal and application


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

When I first got into car cleaning , I went the Halfords route and with autoglym but I would never go back. AF all the way out the two?


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Tripple all the way.


----------



## Simonbuffty (Jul 27, 2014)

Seems tripple might be the way to go then, I've always used auto glym products as I can buy them trade van comes to work once a month, save a fortune off retail prices. But I'm thinking if trying some different things must be British though as I support our country, thanks for the replys


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

So could I ask a question please -
Once the paintwork is cleansed, can you apply the following Tripple >glaze > wax
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Simonbuffty (Jul 27, 2014)

That's the way I would go about doing, not sure if that's correct sure others may have different technics


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

I prefer srp to tripple IMO


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

You wouldn't glaze over tripple or you'll remove tripple a fillers


----------



## waxygordon (Aug 18, 2013)

Much prefer AG SRP to AF triple , horses for courses I suppose


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> You wouldn't glaze over tripple or you'll remove tripple a fillers


So the OP should not do what he is thinking


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

camerashy said:


> So the OP should not do what he is thinking


Didn't notice that

No, shouldn't use a glaze over either polish though


----------



## Simonbuffty (Jul 27, 2014)

I was under the impression a glaze was non abrasive and just work as a filler and gloss the coat, surly the tripple would remove a glaze being a light polish. I would use this to finish off my machine procedure with a fine head


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Tripple is an all in one so also has the elements of a glaze


----------



## Simonbuffty (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeah thought as much, just would use a glaze over this as a extra coat as being non abrasive just adds to the finish not take away what tripple or srp had done, just my opinion


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

SRP for me .


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

SRP over Tripple for me too.

The new formula of SRP is super easy to use & doesn't dust anywhere near as much as Tripple (ime)..buying at trade £ is also a bonus.

I wouldn't bother with a glaze in the process - SRP followed by your choice of wax will be fine.
..if in doubt prep 2 panels side by side using the 2 methods above & see if you can see a difference

True glazes (megs #7) have their place, but only on the older 2pack paint finishes (imo)

Happy polishing:buffer:


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

have you considered Auto Finesses new Ultra Glaze it's getting great reviews


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Jonnybbad said:


> have you considered Auto Finesses new Ultra Glaze it's getting great reviews


:thumb:


----------



## clarked6 (May 1, 2014)

Auto Finesse.


----------



## GBT (Dec 14, 2012)

AG srp NEW FORMULA works pretty much the same, get a little bit off both, use both, then you can sit back, relax, and discredit all posts claiming they are WORLDS APART.


----------



## Simonbuffty (Jul 27, 2014)

Looks very split between the two, might get the autoglym paint pro kit so may stick with srp for now


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

I'd stick with srp. It's a great product and offers very good value for money. 

I know it's tempting to wanna try tripple thinking it will be better but the reality is they do the same thing.

Both are good products.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Try AS mirror image, it's cheaper:thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

SRP support a company that makes its own products :thumb:


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

AG SRP and AF Tripple are both excellent products in my experience. I'm currently using SRP, whilst my son and nephew are using Tripple on my recommendation. I feel that the Tripple has a slightly more bite, and hence rejuvenates the paint a little better if it is starting to look the worse for wear. As they have older motors, I felt that Tripple was the better choice, and hence fixed them up with a half litre each.


----------



## gtiste (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi guys need advice on which product is best for removal of dried bug blood off the front off bumpers I am using auto glym insect removal at mo but doesn't seem to get a nice finish of dried bug blood any ideas guys


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

gtiste said:


> Hi guys need advice on which product is best for removal of dried bug blood off the front off bumpers I am using auto glym insect removal at mo but doesn't seem to get a nice finish of dried bug blood any ideas guys


AF Citrus Power.


----------



## asl7907 (Oct 4, 2014)

not really used auto finesse as such yet been using auto glym for about 1-2 years like the stuff but its quite expensive for what you actually get. hopefully auto finesse will change that for me


----------

